# New Mom Boarder!



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome to the world of shredding!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

friscogal said:


> The boys picked it up pretty easy and in 1 year are doing the terrain park and easy blacks.
> 
> I am just trying to keep up


That's pretty normal. Kids have rubber bones and no fear. And not a lot of common sense, which is that thing that says, "If I try that, I will die."


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Right on mama!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome!! Glad to more ladies around here for sure!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

friscogal said:


> Hey SBF,
> 
> I am a brand new boarder. I learned last year because my 2 boys chose snowboarding over skiing.
> 
> ...


Dont let the pervs/sarcastic people scare you off to quick.>:embarrased1:

Welcome:grin:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome!
Moms are taking over the mountain!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

nutmegchoi said:


> Welcome!
> Moms are taking over the mountain!!!


and punching dudes in the face wether they need it or not! :surprise:


----------



## friscogal (Mar 24, 2016)

Argo said:


> Dont let the pervs/sarcastic people scare you off to quick.>:embarrased1:
> 
> Welcome:grin:


I am a mom to 2 boys...i don't scare easily >


----------



## friscogal (Mar 24, 2016)

Argo said:


> and punching dudes in the face wether they need it or not! :surprise:


:blahblah:


----------



## friscogal (Mar 24, 2016)

thanks all for the warm welcome. I was freaked out last season but the last few days on the mountain started to feel much more comfortable.

Really starting to enjoy it. Hope to learn from you guys


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Dont let the pervs/sarcastic people scare you off to quick.>:embarrased1:
> 
> Welcome:grin:





friscogal said:


> I am a mom to 2 boys...*i don't scare easily* >


Well,.. _Helloooooh_ there! We haven't been properly introduced!! :hairy:  :laugh: :rofl3:



friscogal said:


> thanks all for the warm welcome. I was freaked out last season but the last few days on the mountain started to feel much more comfortable.
> 
> Really starting to enjoy it. Hope to learn from you guys


Seriously,... Welcome to the Addiction! It's GREAT!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't worry, @chomps1211 did the same thing to me when I first signed up!!!!!

Took me 150 exclamation marks to get over it!!!!!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

nutmegchoi said:


> Welcome!
> Moms are taking over the mountain!!!


Yes!!!! STOKE for mom riders! Like me 



friscogal said:


> Hey SBF,
> 
> I am a brand new boarder. I learned last year because my 2 boys chose snowboarding over skiing.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums ! I have learned so much already here! Great little community.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Don't worry, @chomps1211 did the same thing to me when I first signed up!!!!!
> 
> Took me 150 exclamation marks to get over it!!!!!


It's that Aussie accent!! Gets me all hot n bothered! Lol!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> It's that Aussie accent!! Gets me all hot n bothered! Lol!


Ahhh stone the crows, Cobber!!!!!

Fair suck of the sav!!!!! 

Now ya' gone and spruked that, I'm gonna hit the frog and toe!!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Don't worry, @chomps1211 did the same thing to me when I first signed up!!!!!
> 
> *Took me 150 exclamation marks to get over it!!!!!*


I literally LOL'd at my desk for that one. Love the self deprecation Mizu.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!!!!!

I a mom to a boy (13) and girl (11). We just learned to snowboard a few weeks ago but I am pretty much obsessed. I am a mom who stops chairlifts.0


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Honestly I can't think of a single as fun and as flipping awesome daily activity I can do WITH my kid and husband as going snowboarding. Ya playing barbies is ok but Daddy won't play. Elsa marries Ken for the millionth time. Lol we all ride together like the wind and it's soooo addicting  haha snowangel lift-stopping-mom  love it! Welcome to you as well to the sport !


----------

